# Tucson, AZ Craigslist Ad



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I see a rescue situation here, if anyone can help. I'm not sure it this is posted in the right category, if it isn't. Please move,

She looks like she could be a really good girl to have. I wish I could take her.




Female German Shepherd


----------

